# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de equinos de EEUU

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, may. 25 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy los requisitos zoosanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio para la importación de equinos, teniendo como origen y procedencia Estados Unidos.  
Actualmente Estados Unidos es libre de Peste Equina, Encefalitis Japonesa, Durina, Viruela Equina, Muermo, Linfangitis Epizótica, Encefalomielitis, Equina Venezolana y Enfermedad de Borna, las cuales son enfermedades exóticas para este país. 
Entre los requisitos establecidos hoy se encuentran que el animal o los animales a importarse hayan permanecido en Estados Unidos por lo menos seis meses anteriores al embarque.  
En este período y específicamente a los 30 días previos al embarque, los animales deben ser sometidos a aislamiento en un establecimiento autorizado y bajo la observación de un médico veterinario del Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos (USDA), donde deben ser protegidos contra garrapatas y mosquitos. 
En cuanto al establecimiento de origen de los equinos y al menos en un radio de diez kilómetros a su alrededor, no estén ni hayan estado bajo cuarentena o restricción de la movilización, en el momento de la cuarentena y durante los 60 días previos al embarque de animales. 
Los animales deben ser vacunados entre más de 15 días y menos de un año antes del embarque contra Encefalomielitis del Este y Oeste y contra la Rinoneumonitis equina. 
Otras vacunaciones imprescindibles son los dos subtipos de Influenza Equina, los cuales serán revacunados entre las dos y ocho semanas previas al embarque.  
El veterinario supervisor de los servicios veterinarios del puerto tiene que certificar que los animales recibieron una cuidadosa inspección veterinaria en el puerto de embarque y fueron encontrados libres de evidencia de enfermedades infectocontagiosas que afecte a la especie y no fueron expuestos a las mismas durante las 24 horas anteriores a la exportación. 
En ese sentido, se tiene que constatar la ausencia de ectoparásitos, heridas frescas o en proceso de cicatrización, heridas con huevos o larvas de moscas, tumoraciones, ni presencia de sarna. 
A su llegada a Perú, los equinos serán trasladados directamente del punto de ingreso hacia el lugar de cuarentena autorizado por el Senasa. 
No se permitirá el ingreso de pasturas, concentrados, camas o desperdicios que acompañen a los equinos, los mismos que deberán ser destruidos en el punto de ingreso. 
En el caso de aperos, ropas y otros equipos, éstos deberán ser desinfectados con desinfectantes efectivos contra el virus de la fiebre aftosa. Igual procedimiento deberá aplicarse al casco de los caballos.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Italia Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importar harina de subproductos de aves y porcinos de EEUU Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de Chinchillas de Argentina Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España

----------

